# Firework for Birthday



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
Today is my birthday so I lit a firework with slingshot even to entry in SSC contest 






The cake homemade by my wife


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy birthday, GS!!! You did a fine job ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Genoa 

That could be nice with bigger fireworks...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> Happy birthday, GS!!! You did a fine job ...
> 
> Cheers ... Charles





Kalevala said:


> Happy Birthday Genoa
> That could be nice with bigger fireworks...


Thank you guys! 
Sure! It could be nice with bigger fireworks but in this season it is very hard to find them...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

In Liguria i petardi si accendono con le fionde!!! :king:

ciao socio


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you Joe!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> In Liguria i petardi si accendono con le fionde!!! :king:
> ciao socio


Ahahah :rofl: i famosi botti liguri!!! Devi vedere a capodanno... 
Grazie socio


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Fuerte abrazo Marco


----------

